# Bietet JAVA etwas Simples zum verschlüsseln an ?



## pro_evo (16. Jun 2006)

hi, 

ich schreibe und lese Daten mittels JDBC in/aus ner Datenbank.
Funzt auch alles.

Gibt es eine einfache Klasse o.ä. in der API, mit der man Daten wie z.B. Strings verschlüsselt in die DB schreiben kann ?
Also dass z.B. jemand, der die DB direkt öffnet nur sinnlose Zeichen sieht  :### 

hab schon bissel gessucht aber nur altes/kompliziertes zeug gefunden ...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1998&highlight=verschl%FCss%2A

vlt. gibt es da schon was neues/einfaches ?

thx im Voraus


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

pro_evo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also dass z.B. jemand, der die DB direkt öffnet nur sinnlose Zeichen sieht  :###



Investiere deine Energie lieber dahingehend, dass nicht einfach jeder in deine Datenbank kommt.



> hab schon bissel gessucht aber nur altes/kompliziertes zeug gefunden ...
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1998&highlight=verschl%FCss%2A
> 
> vlt. gibt es da schon was neues/einfaches ?



Was findest du an meiner dortigen Aussage "Dazu bieten Datenbanken verschiedene Verschlüsselungsfunktionen. Wirf mal einen Blick in die Referenz deiner Datenbank." alt/kompliziert?


----------



## pro_evo (16. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pro_evo hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo das war ja nur ein Bsp.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > hab schon bissel gessucht aber nur altes/kompliziertes zeug gefunden ...
> > http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1998&highlight=verschl%FCss%2A
> >
> > vlt. gibt es da schon was neues/einfaches ?
> ...



hmm ja ich wollte ja was von JAVA ne Klasse aus der API die sowas bietet, weiß eben ned obs sowas gibts ... 

hab in nem anderen Teilforum was gefunden ... 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=32498&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15
gar ned schlecht ... von JAVA selbst gibts evtl. nichts Vergleichbares ?

vg


----------



## personenkult (16. Jun 2006)

Geht es um Access? Falls nein, sollte man sowas über Rechte usw. lösen, die der jeweilige DB-Server anbietet.


----------



## Jockel (16. Jun 2006)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass eigentlich jede Datenbank Funktionen zur Verschlüsselung bereitstellen dürfte, gibt es noch die JCE, zu finden unter http://java.sun.com/products/jce/

[edit]
Super, sehe gerade dass der von dir genannte Link genau die selben Informationen enthält. JCE ist doch genau das was du suchst, was passt dir daran nicht?


----------



## foobar (17. Jun 2006)

```
private final static String CONST_ALGORITHM = "DES";
private final static String CONST_KEY             = "12345678";
```

decrypt:

```
Cipher cipher = Cipher.getInstance(CONST_ALGORITHM);
            cipher.init(Cipher.DECRYPT_MODE, new SecretKeySpec(CONST_KEY.getBytes(),CONST_ALGORITHM));
            return new String((cipher.doFinal(input.getBytes())));
```

encrypt:

```
Cipher cipher = Cipher.getInstance(CONST_ALGORITHM);
            cipher.init(Cipher.ENCRYPT_MODE, new SecretKeySpec(CONST_KEY.getBytes(),CONST_ALGORITHM));
            return new String(cipher.doFinal(input.getBytes()));
```

Das ist eine sehr einfach zu implementierende Verschlüsselung.

Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## taraku (25. Jun 2006)

naja ich hab nich alles gelesen...also irgendwie keine lust...aber 
du koenntest doch selbst ein verschlüsselung machen z.b. waere  eine caesar kodierung doch lustig...oder du machst eben deine eigene verschlüsselung


----------



## foobar (25. Jun 2006)

> du koenntest doch selbst ein verschlüsselung machen z.b. waere eine caesar kodierung doch lustig...oder du machst eben deine eigene verschlüsselung


Das JDK biete doch genügend Verschlüselungsalgorithmen an DES, MD5 etc. warum sollte man dann einen eigenen Algorithmus implementieren? Das kostet doch nur unnötig Zeit/Geld.


----------



## SnooP (26. Jun 2006)

vor allem, weil caesar verschlüsselung vermutlich sogar mein neffe knacken kann... und der ist erst 3


----------

